# What is this hose on my 455 engine????



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Can somebody tell me what this hose is? I bought the car with the 455 engine already built. Tonight I was inspecting the engine and I noticed this hose that connects to the top/front of the engine and just hangs down.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

That hose originates from the PCV. Should be plugged into your carb or air cleaner. Looks like an aftermarket air cleaner which may not have had a place to plug into. Hopefully someone else can chime in here. Looks like a pretty clean motor!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yep, Stracener nailed it.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Whats up Bear! So is it ok for the hose to hang lose and not connect to anything? I do see a vacuum port on the carb I can plug it into.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it does go to the PCV then it gets connected to manifold vacuum to pull blow by out of the case. If the carb doesn't have a big connection, then pull a plug out of the back of the manifold and plug it in there. If left hanging, it will not operate right as the valve needs vacuum to open and vent, and if it can't vent it may cause issues like blowing seals out and causing oil leaks. If you plug it into the air cleaner you would want to take the pcv valve out so it vents, and then the inside of your carb is going to get dirty with the blow by. I would hook it up like it should be.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I will connect it to the front vacuum port on my holly 850 carburetor. How do I verify that the hose is connected to the pcv before I connect to the carburetor?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> I will connect it to the front vacuum port on my holly 850 carburetor. How do I verify that the hose is connected to the pcv before I connect to the carburetor?


If most of the factory stuff is there, the other end of the hose is going to be connected to "a thing" (might be silvery coloered) that is pushed into a rubber grommet on top of the rocker cover. That 'thing' is the PCV valve.

It does need manifold vacuum to operate properly.

Bear


----------

